# Colnago Carbonissimo information..



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi all,

Just curious if anyone can shed some light on the Carbonissimo. 

Like:

What years were they made?

How many were made?

What makes them so special (if anything)?

Any other interesting tidbits that anyone may know about this gorgeous frameset would be greatly appreciated.

As always, thank you all in advance,

Steve


----------

